# II: are there panhandle resorts with heated pools for January?



## melpollard (Dec 17, 2020)

Just asking if anyone has knowledge. Looking for warm weather and a heated pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 18, 2020)

Winter weather in North Florida, let's see. Temps vary so much that time of year - you seem to want to go swimming.  If the outside air reaches 66 during the day, and the heated pool reaches 76, are you really going swimming?  Not me!  Seriously, I would never expect swimming weather during January, even if it rarely happens. People will chime in how they went swimming in this area during the winter, just make sure you know what temps they are talking about, and imagine yourself by the pool.  REALLY think about air temp vs water temp when you talk about going swimming.


----------



## melpollard (Dec 18, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Winter weather in North Florida, let's see. Temps vary so much that time of year - you seem to want to go swimming. If the outside air reaches 66 during the day, and the heated pool reaches 76, are you really going swimming? Not me! Seriously, I would never expect swimming weather during January, even if it rarely happens. People will chime in how they went swimming in this area during the winter, just make sure you know what temps they are talking about, and imagine yourself by the pool. REALLY think about air temp vs water temp when you talk about going swimming.



We live in Alabama and although it’s usually too cold to swim, weather can vary. Just thought I’d find out just in case we get lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 18, 2020)

melpollard said:


> We live in Alabama and although it’s usually too cold to swim, weather can vary. Just thought I’d find out just in case we get lucky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It varies so much, there is no answer to your question.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2020)

What I found strange when looking for a home is that communities in Southwest Florida all heated their community pools but communities in central Florida did not


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 19, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> What I found strange when looking for a home is that communities in Southwest Florida all heated their community pools but communities in central Florida did not


I'm told central Florida does not heat their pools because the air gets too cold to keep the water warm, people don't want to swim when it's cold out, so they don't waste their money heating the pool.  Sometimes in the spring and fall, but not in the winter.  In southwest Florida, when you heat your pool it's almost always warm enough to go swimming, except for a few cold fronts, so you're not wasting your money on heat.  The forecast high in Orlando on Christmas day is 59.  People don't even go on Splash Mountain when it's that cold.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 19, 2020)

Some of the resort might have indoor pools.  Anyone know of any?


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> I'm told central Florida does not heat their pools because the air gets too cold to keep the water warm, people don't want to swim when it's cold out, so they don't waste their money heating the pool.  Sometimes in the spring and fall, but not in the winter.  In southwest Florida, when you heat your pool it's almost always warm enough to go swimming, except for a few cold fronts, so you're not wasting your money on heat.  The forecast high in Orlando on Christmas day is 59.


Yeah but every one in the villages will tell you they have the same temperature as here


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 19, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Yeah but every one in the villages will tell you they have the same temperature as here


I've seen that.  No way, and we know it.  The problem here on this thread is that even though it gets cold up north, people insist on telling us they've been here and went swimming every time. Years ago my family lived in Orlando, and I would visit them every Christmas.  I can tell you I NEVER ONCE went swimming in Orlando during Christmas week.  One year my cousin took a dare and dove into the pool - he lasted less than a minute before the hypothermia kicked in. I also remember a year where the temp got down to 16 at night, and a car accident took out the electric.  We thought we were gonna freeze to death!  Of course, that was very rare, back around 1980.  Yes, there are some warm days, but be prepared for the cold.  To answer the OP - depends on what temperature range you can live with.  Being from Alabama, don't expect to go swimming.  If you were from Canada, it might be a different story.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 19, 2020)

Here's another perspective - during the winter in central and northern Florida, it gets so cold at night there is a risk of the citrus crop freezing and being ruined.  On the news you will see farmers spraying water on the citrus groves to create an ice crust around the fruit and preventing them from being damaged.  The ice actually seals in air that is warm enough to save the fruit.  But these temps aren't swimming weather!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2020)

When I was younger that is in my sixties, we held water aerobics if the temperature was 55. No longer


----------



## melpollard (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a small pool in central Alabama. I can swim in the winter if it’s heated between 88 and 90 degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paumavista (Dec 19, 2020)

We had the heat on in our condo unit a few nights these past few weeks at South Seas, Captiva Island (South Gulf Florida);  The pool was well heated though and there were a few people swimming every day (I even swam).  It would warm up to the high 60's/70's and the pool water was like a hot tub.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 20, 2020)

melpollard said:


> I have a small pool in central Alabama. I can swim in the winter if it’s heated between 88 and 90 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the temp where I like it!


Paumavista said:


> We had the heat on in our condo unit a few nights these past few weeks at South Seas, Captiva Island (South Gulf Florida);  The pool was well heated though and there were a few people swimming every day (I even swam).  It would warm up to the high 60's/70's and the pool water was like a hot tub.


Once the night air dips down into the 50's, the water won't stay that warm anymore.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 20, 2020)

I was surprised how warm Marriott's Cypress Harbour's pool was.  We got in with her earlier this month.  She had a blast.  It was very nice water, and the temps were cool.  

I would think Marriott's Legend's Edge would have a nice heated pool.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 21, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was surprised how warm Marriott's Cypress Harbour's pool was.  We got in with her earlier this month.  She had a blast.  It was very nice water, and the temps were cool.
> 
> I would think Marriott's Legend's Edge would have a nice heated pool.


Cool temps in Orlando in early December are not winter temps in January in the pan handle.  Temp forecast this Friday in the pan-handle 12/26 is a high of 46, and a low of 36.  Get your suit on!  It's not even January yet!  By Tuesday 12/29 the high will be up to 59.  Some of you people are NUTS!  This is not swimming weather!


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 28, 2020)

I swam in South west FL Fort Meyer beach new years week temps high 55 degrees but he pool was a nice 81 degrees and Iam from Michgan.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 28, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> I swam in South west FL Fort Meyer beach new years week temps high 55 degrees but he pool was a nice 81 degrees and Iam from Michgan.


We clearly understand you nut cases from the extreme north like to swim in cold temps.  You are not the NORM!  Coming out of a pool when the air is 55 is not normal swimming weather. After you got out of the pool, did you lounge on your chairs to dry off?  Bwhahaha!  Not so nice, is it?!  55 is hypothermic,  and a health hazard.  Doesn't matter where you are from, as long as you are human. You can't last at that temperature.


----------



## amanven (Dec 29, 2020)

melpollard said:


> Just asking if anyone has knowledge. Looking for warm weather and a heated pool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When I go to Florida I want to be able to use the pools.  That being said, I wouldn't consider going to Orlando in December, January or February let alone the panhandle... too much of a chance a cold front will go through and drop the daytime temps into the high fifties or low sixties.  Last year we went in early November. My daughter had been in Orlando the week before and it had been very comfortable.  A week later when we were there it was okay but except for the first 2 days we never went outside without a jacket on and never went in the pool....and I'm from Canada.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 2, 2021)

My parents used to have a place in New Smyrna Beach, where they would stay from the beginning of November to the end of March, so I have experienced all sorts of weather there over the years.

Today we often head to Florida for a trip, but usually in either November or March, so we can actually have a chance of getting in the pool, or ideally the ocean.  That's in central Florida.  Even for this northerner, it is too cool in January/February to swim., especially in the Atlantic.

I can't imagine it being any better on the Gulf in the panhandle.  That's why you will normally find us in the Caribbean in January and February (although not this year   ).  We want to be out in shorts and able to swim, not just in the pool, but in the ocean!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 8, 2021)

High of 52 today in the panhandle.  Might hit 61 next Thursday. Lows in the mid 30's to low 40's over the next 10 days.  Quick - get your suit on!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2021)

Where I am, in Florida, we expect a low of 30 F. on Sunday.
My policy is to stay indoors until it warms up to at least 50.
Friends cancelled dinner out with us due to "cold weather."

If you ask Alexa why it's so f**king cold? (or any Q using fowl-language),
she'll say: "I prefer not to answer that."
.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 9, 2021)

Orlando is showing highs around 69, and lows around 52 next week.  I wouldn't be surprised if they turned off their heaters.  That's too cold for swimming, for me anyway.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Sea Six said:


> Orlando is showing highs around 69, and lows around 52 next week.  I wouldn't be surprised if they turned off their heaters.  That's too cold for swimming, for me anyway.


Way too cold for us too, even with heated water, but I read many posts on DISboards from northerners who say it’s fine. Different strokes for different folks! Christmas afternoon we were at Disney’s Beach Club for lunch, the temperature was in the 50s, the lifeguards were out in their full-coverage warmup suits, and there was actually one person in the pool!


----------



## melpollard (Jan 11, 2021)

Just so everyone knows, I’m here in the panhandle and there are lots of people in the pool, lol. I may have to go buy a suit and try it out. I didn’t bring one based on the comments. Live and learn! They say it’s heated to 85 degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 11, 2021)

melpollard said:


> Just so everyone knows, I’m here in the panhandle and there are lots of people in the pool, lol. I may have to go buy a suit and try it out. I didn’t bring one based on the comments. Live and learn! They say it’s heated to 85 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 48 in Destin right now.  You really want to get out of an 85 degree pool in a wet suit?  Then what sit on a lounge chair?  Go for it!


----------



## Eric B (Jan 11, 2021)

Sea Six said:


> It's 48 in Destin right now.  You really want to get out of an 85 degree pool in a wet suit?  Then what sit on a lounge chair?  Go for it!



At that temperature, I think you're right; a wetsuit would be the answer....


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2021)

I've never make it to the Rockies in the winter but have seen pictures of pools and more often hot tubs with steam filtering up.  You would think if they could make it work there, they could make it work in central and N. Florida.  Our local beach has an indoor/outdoor pool at one of the hotels with a small area outside so you can look up at the stars in sub freezing weather and then swimming back into the building and remain nice and warm.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 12, 2021)

We are at Marriott's Legend's Edge at Bay Point.  No one has been in the pool, not even the little kids.


----------



## melpollard (Jan 12, 2021)

Not today, but yesterday afternoon it was full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melpollard (Jan 12, 2021)

melpollard said:


> Not today, but yesterday afternoon it was full.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, my bad. It was the day before. It rained all day yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrockStar (Jan 18, 2021)

We where up north this weekend (Michigan) where its was a balmy 36 Degree's no wind/calm overcast and my Neighbor was just coming in from his hot tub, also the ski lodge has an outdoor pool open all season so it all depends on what your used too.


----------

